# Conference room Smart wiring



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I will make a suggestion: make your wiring as flexible as possible. If you can home run power to every device from the distribution panel, you are pretty much guaranteed you can switch from one smart system to another without rewiring. 

I figure smart systems will last up to ten years, modern wiring should last 50 years and conduit should last as longer than the building. 

Keep in mind that speaking from experience many of these systems are torn out and replaced with traditional dumb devices within a year. I'd make sure you can convert this to cheap, simple, reliable dumb devices with little or no rewiring.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

splatz said:


> I will make a suggestion: make your wiring as flexible as possible. If you can home run power to every device from the distribution panel, you are pretty much guaranteed you can switch from one smart system to another without rewiring.
> 
> I figure smart systems will last up to ten years, modern wiring should last 50 years and conduit should last as longer than the building.
> 
> Keep in mind that speaking from experience many of these systems are torn out and replaced with traditional dumb devices within a year. I'd make sure you can convert this to cheap, simple, reliable dumb devices with little or no rewiring.


i agree most smart systems require security protocols that are often a royal pain in the arse and easily screwed up by human errors.
changing out passwords frequently is a headache no one needs and in many instances is counter productive.


----------



## Vijayg (Jun 29, 2018)

I forgot to plan separate conduit for AC and DC. The roof molding is done way back and there is no way other than running both AC and DC together.

DC required for Micro controller to switches (Fans, lights etc.,) and AC for Switch to appliances.

I am little concerned.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

By code you can NOT do this. That being said, you don't necessarily need a conduit for your low voltage wiring if you get a rated cable.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The OP is in India.

He's entirely outside the NEMA world.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Vijayg said:


> I forgot to plan separate conduit for AC and DC. The roof molding is done way back and there is no way other than running both AC and DC together.
> DC required for Micro controller to switches (Fans, lights etc.,) and AC for Switch to appliances.
> I am little concerned.



Vijayg. I f did not welcome you to the forum before allow me to welcome you now. Glad to have you on board.


----------

